
Why Tool AIs Want to Be Agent AIs - MayDaniel
https://www.gwern.net/Tool-AI
======
sharemywin
As long as an agent acts in the best interest of the principals we should be
fine.

the problem is if it learns to subvert for it's own self interest that things
become problematic.

just like any relationship with an "agent":

1\. politicians

2\. lawyers

3\. trustees

4\. brokers

5\. CEOs

6\. cleaning person that steals you jewelry

